# North East TTOC monthly meet



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wednesday 10June 7:30 at the OK Diner on the A19 all welcome so whose coming this month


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Anyone else :lol:


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

wish youd have these closer to me haha


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

eldiablott said:


> wish youd have these closer to me haha


Have a nice drive out and come a along


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

never knew about this meet, i'll be at the next one though, 8th july,?


----------



## hey3688 (Oct 4, 2013)

I will really have to try and get to the next one,Been ages since i went to one.


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

anyone here know who owns the 51 plate pearl desert green mk1 with silver wheels in the Morpeth area?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

No never seen it.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

malstt said:


> No never seen it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


yeah i got a worrying phonecall from the lass asking why id lied to her saying i was at work when she just seen me in morpeth.  
then i had to explain that why wheels are anthracite and not silver and mines a 02 plate, although shes seen my car pretty much everyday since i bought it.  
AND the fact she actually rang me on my work phone which is a land line. shes intelligent but sometimes can be thick as fvck ha


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Lol 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ruthers (Mar 15, 2015)

How often is this meet? I'd like to attend the next one


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi, normally every month on the 2nd wedensday but as this months is so close to our big evenTT the next one will be in August


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> Hi, normally every month on the 2nd wedensday but as this months is so close to our big evenTT the next one will be in August


And Mal will be working :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

As always


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

missed the june meet, car was in bit's fitting new spring's, shock's etc, so the next meet is 12th august,?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not 100% sure we are having one this month as it is AITP the same week


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Im off as well 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> Im off as well
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


You would say that now you know we're not having one :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


And you have a new RS to swan about in :wink: :lol:


----------



## ruthers (Mar 15, 2015)

Is there a meet on the 9th of September?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorry not this month, will be on next month Im sure. Keep a eye out.


----------



## StanleyTT (Oct 19, 2015)

I'll get along to one of these once ive got sorted with a car lol :wink:


----------

